# Berlin 224 Causeway Walleye and Mahoning River Walleye Bite



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I got my first reports this morning that there were walleye in the river near the shop that could be seen, but they could not get a strike. This was near the gravel parking lot on 225/Union right off of 62. 

I also heard that a walleye was caught on a Husky Jerk this morning at the 224 causeway. 

I just wanted to get that to you guys as early as I could as lots have been asking!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I got my first reports this morning that there were walleye in the river near the shop that could be seen, but they could not get a strike. This was near the gravel parking lot on 225/Union right off of 62.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boathead (Jul 26, 2017)

Here we go!! Near where he is talking about. Dont have to go up to Sandusky and Fremont to get em, we are blessed with our own walleye and white bass run. White 4" twister with chartreuse 1/8 oz jig with red eyes. Now go fishin y'all!!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

We are hearing more and more reports today of walleye caught both at the causeway and in the river real close to the shop guys! Get out there and get some fish!


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

Tall Tales said:


> We are hearing more and more reports today of walleye caught both at the causeway and in the river real close to the shop guys! Get out there and get some fish!


Had a nice one on a husky jerk today by price street bridge. Came off as I was pulling out of water. Only fish, was pretty bummed.


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wooo


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

First female I've had hit in 5 years during spawn


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Nice! Was this off of the 224
Causeway? Was anyone wading yet?

thank you!


----------



## bm7 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes off causeway, not sat night no one was there with me except 1 guy on boat. But last monday ppl were wading and last night waters super shallow not alot of rollers this is first female that had eggs in it actually bite my lure and snag in 5 years of fishing walleye spawn. There


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

bm7 said:


> Yes off causeway, not sat night no one was there with me except 1 guy on boat. But last monday ppl were wading and last night waters super shallow not alot of rollers this is first female that had eggs in it actually bite my lure and snag in 5 years of fishing walleye spawn. There


I was there Saturday in the snow saw some rolling it was pretty nasty tho only stayed hr and a half. Water dropped to about 42 last week it was up to 45 there.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

UPDATE: Still hearing of more fish being caught. Seems to average from 1-3 fish a day. Best times have been really early in the morning (3-6AM) or in the evenings from 9-Midnight. Its still really shallow so get the most shallow stickbait you can find. 

Most popular baits: Shadow Rap Shads, Rippin Raps, Shallow Bay Rats

Fish in the river are still there too. We are hearing of them being caught from Greenbower/Rockhill bridges to Gaskill.


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Its trending up!


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Warm and rain next couple days. Ready to grab the rain suit and self quarantine by the lake/river haha. About to come down to stock up of some essentials aka lures


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> Warm and rain next couple days. Ready to grab the rain suit and self quarantine by the lake/river haha. About to come down to stock up of some essentials aka lures


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Most popular baits: Shadow Rap Shads, Rippin Raps, Shallow Bay Rats


no gold Big O’s? Just kidding. I picked up a bunch of them from you. Can wait to try them. I will be testing them
in Florida later this week and next.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

What are they getting them on in the river?


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

saugeyesam said:


> What are they getting them on in the river?


Hi Sam,
They are mostly using 1/8 oz jigs and big plastics (walleye assassins 3.5”-4”) or 4” twister tails. Some do get them on vibEs there but lots to hang up on as it’s pretty shallow.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi Sam,
> They are mostly using 1/8 oz jigs and big plastics (walleye assassins 3.5”-4”) or 4” twister tails. Some do get them on vibEs there but lots to hang up on as it’s pretty shallow.


Vibes in that section of the river is a bad idea. Very shallow and tons of debris in it. Most of the eyes being caught in that river has to be out by greenbower towards price st.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Rock hill are greenbower toward price st


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

tim sapara said:


> Vibes in that section of the river is a bad idea. Very shallow and tons of debris in it. Most of the eyes being caught in that river has to be out by greenbower towards price st.


Hi Tim, 

Definitely not suggesting that you aren't going to hang them up, it definitely happens. That's why I stated in the message that it was shallow when I wrote that. I'm simply relaying what our regulars have been using. Actually, we had one of our most regular customers get 5 in the area from Gaskill up to the Mahoning Dam near Murphy's 2 days ago, where we have only heard of a couple being caught near Greenbower and Rockhill, but there have been a few pike mixed in and a few walleye lost there, but not many caught that we are aware of. Again, just relaying what we are hearing and trying to help guys pinpoint as many fish as we can.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Definitely not suggesting that you aren't going to hang them up, it definitely happens. That's why I stated in the message that it was shallow when I wrote that. I'm simply relaying what our regulars have been using. Actually, we had one of our most regular customers get 5 in the area from Gaskill up to the Mahoning Dam near Murphy's 2 days ago, where we have only heard of a couple being caught near Greenbower and Rockhill, but there have been a few pike mixed in and a few walleye lost there, but not many caught that we are aware of. Again, just relaying what we are hearing and trying to help guys pinpoint as many fish as we can.


Yeah I got you man ! I was just down there. Rivers real low. I actually like the area to fish. Specially white bass time. Lots of fun. I was just trying to emphasize that if you've never been down there it's really low. Hell even the usual deeper spots in that area are low low and alot of debris to snatch up on. You guys always give great info. I wasn't implying nothing man! I appreciate your guys info! Thanks man! Keep fishing!!


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

Bye the way when do you guys open everyday? I came in last year . You guys got a good selection of gear.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

I was down at Summit St dam today in Warren and it's really low. I had 2 geese that were standing up in the middle of the river....Rich


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

With all this rain it won’t be low for long. Over 1 inch possible tonight and more to come tomorrow


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> With all this rain it won’t be low for long. Over 1 inch possible tonight and more to come tomorrow










It is rising fast....this is the impetus to bring a bunch of walleyes up....temps are perfect....flow keeps the eggs clean to hatch!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

tim sapara said:


> Bye the way when do you guys open everyday? I came in last year . You guys got a good selection of gear.


As of Monday we are open every day (at least until they tell us to close)! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 347377
> It is rising fast....this is the impetus to bring a bunch of walleyes up....temps are perfect....flow keeps the eggs clean to hatch!


Plan on spending the day there tomorrow then maybe 224 at night


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

https://www.lrp.usace.army.mil/Medi...jUfPNKZbwsahVjqGR62OYg_WsRUvis6EOh4YPj1CqphU/


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> Plan on spending the day there tomorrow then maybe 224 at night


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

So am I reading this correctly? No fishing Berlin from shoreline ? Looks like boats are okay for time being?

Thanks


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I read that as the offices and facilities are closed. I don't live up the, but I would still bank fish. I guess unless they have a gate to shut you out?


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

That’s not at all what that says and you would seriously listen to that? The amount of lakes in Ohio and miles of shoreline they would have to monitor. They have bigger fish to fry


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They are just closing the facilities at those lakes listed campgrounds , fishing piers anything that has people in close contact, shore and boats not affected. It lists the things that are..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I know this is northeast ohio forum but I was planning a 2 day trip to wills creek dam spillway not seeing anything on there website? Any ideas where I might find info. 
If not I have a boat and camper already at Berlin sounds like I can still go that route. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

razu said:


> I know this is northeast ohio forum but I was planning a 2 day trip to wills creek dam spillway not seeing anything on there website? Any ideas where I might find info.
> If not I have a boat and camper already at Berlin sounds like I can still go that route.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it all good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Vinnyt said:


> That’s not at all what that says and you would seriously listen to that? The amount of lakes in Ohio and miles of shoreli ha
> 
> 
> Vinnyt said:
> ...


Take it easy, I’m just trying to keep up to date on what is coming out. I plan on going just wanted to know if I was understanding what i was reading. In the meantime keep you and yours healthy and post your fishing updates!


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

DieHard1548 said:


> Take it easy, I’m just trying to keep up to date on what is coming out. I plan on going just wanted to know if I was understanding what i was reading. In the meantime keep you and yours healthy and post your fishing updates!


Rivers wild by gaskill. fished by the spillway by deer creek saw a couple of something caught I had a fish on not sure what it was. Heading to the crowd at 224 lol


----------



## DieHard1548 (Mar 10, 2016)

Good luck I’ll 


Vinnyt said:


> Rivers wild by gaskill. fished by the spillway by deer creek saw a couple of something caught I had a fish on not sure what it was. Heading
> 
> 
> Goodluck I’ll be out next week!


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> Rivers wild by gaskill. fished by the spillway by deer creek saw a couple of something caught I had a fish on not sure what it was. Heading to the crowd at 224 lol


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

Zanderis said:


> View attachment 347475


Walking trail had water over it! Haha bout 20 cars at 224 haven’t seen any fish flopping around. Waters bout 43 degrees 3-5 ft down


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)

Vinnyt said:


> Walking trail had water over it! Haha bout 20 cars at 224 haven’t seen any fish flopping around. Waters bout 43 degrees 3-5 ft down


I saw the cars parked....nighttime should be the bite....


----------



## Zanderis (Sep 20, 2018)




----------

